# Boyesen Reeds



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

thoughts? seems like it would be money well spent.

http://www.bobsmachine.com/Products/boysen_main.cfm


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Resident equipment killer... er tester Chasin' Tail didn't notice much difference in his 25 Merc., maybe they are better for larger two strokes?

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1260930634


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

But it would be better for one of those to go through you'r motor than a Metal One


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

I put em in my 50 Yammy when I had it tore down for rebuild. Increased low end torque, no more speed. X2 on breaking and going through engine..broken metal reeds=another rebuild.


----------

